# mini dual axial flux Wind Generator



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

G'day Guy's,
Well as I have seen on other forums guy's are making mini mills so I thought for a bit why not make my own. I played around in autocad to make sure I got everything right.










the rotor diameter is 200mm and the magnets I am using are 16x13mm round N50 grade Neo's. I do feel using a 16/12 configuration rather than a 12/9 will mean I can use less turns in each coil and the 12/9 config didn't workout I will be using 1mm magnet wire as I got a spool for free and the 4mm disks were onhand which I cut out the plate.

Tomorrow I'll put somemore pic's up of my progress but this project will produce a bit more power. I am thinking in a gale it will produce 1Kw of power into my 24 volt array. Untile I can do the one coil test I won't know the best blade diameter to use but I will use this thread as a blog on my progress.

Regards Bryan


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Bryan1 said:


> G'day Guy's,
> Well as I have seen on other forums guy's are making mini mills so I thought for a bit why not make my own. I played around in autocad to make sure I got everything right.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry! for some reason, my cursor moved and I sent message before it was complete.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Bryan1 said:


> G'day Guy's,
> Well as I have seen on other forums guy's are making mini mills so I thought for a bit why not make my own. I played around in autocad to make sure I got everything right.
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of rpm do you figure you'll need to get a kilowatt?
I have a spare Harley stator and rotor that will do 40-50 VAC at 3,000 and is rated 50 [email protected] 12 VDC. That's 600 watts in a package 6" in diameter by 2" thick.
If I can get this to work, I do have a couple dozen 1" diameter magnets for a set-up similar to yours


----------

